#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Hoebert mag eens monitors doen...

## berolios

Zoals jullie weten ben ik eigenlijk nooit zo van de foto's van klussen of zo, maar onderstaand bewijsmateriaal wil ik jullie toch niet onthouden.

Meestal mag ik de audio verzorgen voor de mensen in de zaal, maar af en toe ook wel eens voor mensen met gitaren of ander muziekgerief in de handen... zo ook gisteren... Biohazard... alles vantevoren al ingeregeld op standje 'bloed uit je oren'... maar een van de gitaristen vond dat toch nog niet genoeg...



Deze dB meter hield ik op schouderhoogte voor mijn PFL wedges bij het op 0dB afluisteren van het monitor-groepje van de betreffende gitarist. Meter stond op 'slow' en 'A'... is niet helemaal scherp te zien op de foto helaas... 

Nou, laat die cheapo meter eens 6 dB teveel aangeven ... dan blijft er nog altijd 117 dBA over (!!)... en dan is dit nog niet eens een passage waar hij zingt, want dat moest er nog eens overheen ook nog  :EEK!: ...

Ach ja, Synco wedges gaan in ieder geval hard  :Wink: ... Was toch erg blij met m'n oordoppen en met het feit dat m'n PFL wedges ook UIT konden  :Wink: ... ha ha ha...

----------


## J.S. Coolen

waar was dit?

----------


## RayM

Aan de apparatuur te zien was dit 013 Tilburg.

----------


## berolios

013 inderdaad, markant detail trouwens: 2 mtr naast hem stond er ook nog een sidefill op standje oorlog te spelen

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Aan de apparatuur te zien was dit 013 Tilburg.



Dat vind ik wel knap, volgens mij is dit gewoon een midas 3000 (in volgens mij een AED rental kist), daarvan zijn er een hoop in omloop. De eq's herken ik niet

----------


## RayM

Ik heb er ook wel eens gestaan.  :Smile: 
Als ik me niet vergis is het een Midas XL nog iets, de EQ's zijn van KT.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Een XL dat zou inderdaad ook heel goed kunnen. Ze lijken immers allemaal op elkaar.

----------


## tijn

Thuiswedstrijd Berolios? In de zaal was het goed te doen...

----------


## berolios

Ja, beetje wel thuiswedstrijd ja... in de zaal was het volgens mijn collega inderdaad niet belachelijk (is ook een limiet van 105 dBA op FOH).

Wat ik eerder ook al schreef: 013 Tilburg inderdaad... Voor de geinteresseerden: Midas XL-250 (dus geen H3000... die zijn Paars  :Stick Out Tongue: ) met Kark DN-360 EQ's en Synco 152 wedges... maar daar ging deze thread eigenlijk niet over... :Cool:

----------


## RayM

Heb wel eens in een vergelijkbare situatie gestaan. 3 metalcore bands van monitorgeluid voorzien. Heel de avond oordoppen ingehad *en* HD25 op mijn hoofd gehad. Had wel warme oren na afloop.  :Big Grin: 
Maar even serieus, dit gaat natuurlijk nergens meer over. Ook op het podium zou er een limiet moeten zijn.

----------


## berolios

Bij de andere bandleden was het ook behoorlijk hard, maar niet zo belachelijk als dit.
Ik vind dit ook echt nergens over gaan, maar als ik eerlijk ben interesseert het me weinig als die gast zo zijn eigen oren wilt verkrachten (waarschijnlijk is dit al gebeurd, anders had het nu niet zo hard gehoeven). Als ik er zelf maar geen last van heb en m'n spullen ertegen kunnen maak ik het zo hard als hij wilt... ik ben er per slot van rekening op dat moment om mijn 'gasten' op hun wenken te bedienen. 

Maar ik zou er zelf nog geen 2 minuten in willen staan nee... ben niet levensmoe...

----------


## djberjo

Muziekanten :Confused: 

123db of wat jezelf al zegt 117 is niet meer normaal.

----------


## tijn

Ach ja, met dj's is het al niet veel beter. Zag bij Dance 4 life event Tiesto tussen 2 x 4 dv-Dosc(?) als monitor staan. Lijkt me sterk dat je dan nog iets in je hoofdtelefoon hoort...

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Ach het aantal speakers zegt niets over het aantal DB's dat doet de DJ nog altijd zelf.

Tijdens sneakers stond er op de ryder dat de dj's minimaal 8 monitoren en 2 subs wilden hebben. (verder geen eisen mbt welk vermogen ze aan moesten kunnen

----------


## Stoney3K

Lompheid ten top inderdaad, en dan krijg je ook nog eens dat ze hun backline op plankgas zetten omdat ze anders hun gitaar niet meer horen. En maar vragen of het nog een stukje harder mag...

----------


## peterwagner

> Ach ja, met dj's is het al niet veel beter. Zag bij Dance 4 life event Tiesto tussen 2 x 4 dv-Dosc(?) als monitor staan. Lijkt me sterk dat je dan nog iets in je hoofdtelefoon hoort...



Dat is juist goed, je kan beter meerdere monitors op normaal volume laten spelen dan 1 monitor kneiterhard. Ten eerste hoor je het dan veel beter en ten tweede blijft je gehoor het nog gewoon doen.

----------


## djberjo

Een tijd geleden hadden we een groot dance feestje daar stond een EAW 850 setje als monitoren in het rood te draaien :EEK!:  Dat vond de d kennelijk normaal.

----------


## renevanh

Afgelopen week ook een DJ gehad die die versterker in de clip joeg...
Als je nagaat dat die versterker 600W RMS levert en de gebruikte kastjes maar 300W RMS vragen, dan moet zo'n DJ toch ook horen dat het nergens meer naar klinkt?
Om de amp uit de clip te krijgen moest ik de gain van de EQ 9db terug zetten... da's best veel.

----------


## Freek Fokker

> Een tijd geleden hadden we een groot dance feestje daar stond een EAW 850 setje als monitoren in het rood te draaien Dat vond de d kennelijk normaal.



Dit is normaal.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Waar gaat het tegenwoordig in ***snaam over, met artiesten die ontzettend veel monitor nodig hebben. Ze moeten na afloop toch met een dikke suis naar huis toe? En als je aardig wat gig's hebt dan zou je aan het einde van de rit geen gehoor meer over hebben.

Ik vond 4 MAX15's al veel, die volop stonden te draaien!
Ja die Synco wedges gaan inderdaad vreselijk hard en klinken ook heerlijk!

----------


## SPS

De conclusie lijkt mij simpel: Deze artisten ZIJN al doof.
Ondanks dat ze zullen proberen dat te ontkennen.

Hetzelfde met mensen die een bril nodig hebben, maar dit maar stom vinden. Je kunt ze voorbij lopen zonder dat ze je herkennen....! (M'n eigen broer bijvoorbeeld.)

Paul

----------


## Elmo

ach ik heb een keer een drummer tussen per kant:
1 Meyer 650R2 en 2 Meyer MSL2 gezet en nog ging het niet hard genoeg!!!

dus wel 2 subs en 4 top kastjes he!!!!

dat was gewoon ziekelijk

----------


## vasco

> Hetzelfde met mensen die een bril nodig hebben, maar dit maar stom vinden...



Ik draag mijn bril toch echt want een uurtje zonder is barstende koppijn. Trouwens, dit zou ik ook krijgen als ik op sommige locaties mijn oordoppen niet in doe.

----------


## jaksev

> De conclusie lijkt mij simpel: Deze artisten ZIJN al doof.
> Ondanks dat ze zullen proberen dat te ontkennen.
> 
> Hetzelfde met mensen die een bril nodig hebben, maar dit maar stom vinden. Je kunt ze voorbij lopen zonder dat ze je herkennen....! (M'n eigen broer bijvoorbeeld.)
> 
> Paul



Klopt, als je dat soms ziet, zo`n jonge grietjes, hebben een 2x SX-300 of zelfs 2x ZX-5 voor hun gezicht liggen, en zeggen dat het te zacht gaat. Nou dan ben je toch echt wel doof.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Lang leve de in-ear systemen...
Gisteren even foto een paar foto's bij de band (in dit geval top 40 band MXL) op het podium gestaan, enige wat je hoort is de drummer..ideaal...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Lang leve de in-ear systemen...
> Gisteren even foto een paar foto's bij de band (in dit geval top 40 band MXL) op het podium gestaan, enige wat je hoort is de drummer..ideaal...



Inderdaad, laatst op een boot een bandje gezien die alleen maar in ears hadden, de drummer had een shaker onder zijn kruk en gaasvellen met Ddrum triggers en zo'n Roland digitaal drum geval.
Ondanks de kleine locatie echt een heel lekker geluid doordat er bijna niets van het podium af kwam wat de FOH mix verstoorde.
Vraagt wel veel discipline van de bandleden want ik denk dat het heel lang duurt voor je eraan gewend bent.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Klopt, ik zie ook steeds meer bands waarbij de band zelf de monitor mix doet. 
(Of 1 bandlid voor de hele band) in plaats van een apart mannetje voor de monitormix.
Vaak met digitale tafels (yamaha) met presets.. ideaal lijkt me?

Bij ons staan ook regelmatig bands die de FOH vanaf het podium schuiven... 
Dan zie je opeens een bassist die ff een delay in de vocalen gooit :Big Grin: 
en weer vrolijk verder pingelt...

----------


## showband

Voor wie wil weten wat je nu hoort op het toneel als je met 10 man op in-ears speelt. Even een stukje film op youtube gezet. Let op...uit een fototoestel!

Wat je hoort is het onversterkte drumstel en wat reflecties uit de zaal+drummonitor. Alles is DI/zangmic. Dus geen versterkers op het toneel. Onze drumster werkt nog conventioneel (hier met Xact en bijbehorende SP sub) en de blazers hebben ook nog 2 Xactjes en mic´s. Maar omdat die aan de voorrand van het toneel staan hoor je er op het toneel eveneens weinig van.  :Smile: 

6 wireless EW300 inears. bas+gitaar+toetsen+3xzang. 1x wired beltpack voor noodgevallen standby. Mix doet de band zelf. (vaste instelling op mixwizzard 12M. Dus hoeft vrijwel niets aan te gebeuren)

YouTube - In-Ears Op het toneel

----------


## LJmalcolm

Belle perez heeft ook alles op in-ears en elke artiest krijgt dan een kastje om z,n eigen monitormix te maken. 

Is een systeem van digidesign waarbij alles vanaf het foh desk geregeld kan worden. IDEAAL gewoon :Cool:

----------


## berolios

> Belle perez heeft ook alles op in-ears en elke artiest krijgt dan een kastje om z,n eigen monitormix te maken. 
> 
> Is een systeem van digidesign waarbij alles vanaf het foh desk geregeld kan worden. IDEAAL gewoon



Aviom bedoel je waarschijnlijk ... niet van Digidesign ...

----------


## peterwagner

> Axiom bedoel je waarschijnlijk ... niet van Digidesign ...



Aviom bedoel je waarschijnlijk ... niet van Axiom ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LJmalcolm

toch echt digidesign. Hoort bij de Venue serie, hier een linkje naar wat ik bedoelde.

Digidesign | Products | VENUE | Personal Monitoring | Personal Q for VENUE Systems

----------


## berolios

> toch echt digidesign. Hoort bij de Venue serie, hier een linkje naar wat ik bedoelde.
> 
> Digidesign | Products | VENUE | Personal Monitoring | Personal Q for VENUE Systems



Ah, die had ik nog niet eerder gezien. Zelfde principe... werkt goed hoor!

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Ah, die had ik nog niet eerder gezien. Zelfde principe... werkt goed hoor!



Als goed is ook samen te gebruiken met Aviom, tenminste dat las ik ergens op de digidesign site. Heb een keer n kleine demo gekregen toen ik met de gipsy tour meewas en is echt een mooi systeem

----------


## Poelmans

Zeg, en ondertussen zit elke professor die iets van oren kent te melken dat de jeugd alleen maar dover wordt door de trend van walkmans, MP3 spelers en andere, omdat daarbij het volume zo dicht bij je oor zit?

Dat snap ik dus niet zo goed aan in ear. Ik heb 1 maal met in ear gewerkt, als monitor mixer, en ik had die dingen bij mezelf zo stil gezet dat ik als artiest er waarschijnlijk niks meer mee kon. Zette ik ze luider had ik al snel het gevoel van 'dit is te hard'.

Voor een groot deel kan dat aan mijn kunsten als monitormixer liggen, voor een groot deel aan gewente, maar uiteindelijk heb ik knal hetzelfde gevoel bij een MP3 speler: als je dat ook maar op ietwat fatsoenlijk niveau zet kom je er dover uit dan als je de stereo op gevoel even luid zet....

Als DJ verplaats ik mijn monitors dikwijls: ik zet ze achter tegen de FOH stack, als een soort 'backfill'. Je soupeert iets meer vermogen op (want de monitor zal dan zeker luider moeten), maar aan je discobar komt het geluid lekker gelijk met de sub aan, en je kan op een veel comfortabelere SPL mixen.

Het verhaal van 4 V-Doscen of ander line array geweld als DJ monitor: HEt klopt dat je die dingen lang niet zo luid moet zetten dan 2 floormonitors, ze zitten niet op hun limiet te draaien, dus vervormen wat minder. Maar aan de andere kant heb ik al gehoord van geluids-malloten die die dingen op de master gehangen hadden. Dan moet je eerst de helft van de monitors gaan uittrekken om een ietwat doenbaar niveau te krijgen...

Och, het is allemaal complex: je wil jezelf duidelijk horen, maar je wil je gehoor ook niet naar de kloten. Dat is een groot deel zelfbeheersing, maar daarnaast ook een groot deel techniek van de monitormixer of plaatser zijn kant. (Nu neem ik wel aan dat bij de TS het eerste het probleem was  :Big Grin: )

----------


## showband

@poelmans

wij hebben de in-ears zo zacht staan dat je zonder ze uit te doen met elkaar kunt praten. (bv wat het volgende nummer zal worden)

en sinds wij die dingen gebruiken gaan we altijd zonder suis in de oren of vermoeidheid naar huis. (je wordt werkelijk minder moe met minder herrie om je hoofd) daarom voelt het alsof het stukken zachter is als met een brullende monitor + gitaarversterker naast me.

je hoort al.... ik ben helemaal om

----------


## LJmalcolm

In-ears dempen toch ook wel wat omgevingsgeluid, dus hoeven ze niet zo hard te spelen om over het zaalgeluid heen te horen te zijn. Scheelt denk ik toch ook wel..

----------


## Poelmans

&showband en LJ malcolm: Dat het omgevingsgeluid dempt, en daardoor helemaal niet zo hard moet weet ik wel. Maar toch komt er nog een heel hoop laag door, elke stap die je maakt gaat als een zware bassslag door je lichaam, en het geluid 'komt niet aan' als het zo stil staat... Dat was mijn ervaring alleszinds.

Nuja, eerlijk is eerlijk: terwijl de meeste artiesten op maat gemaakte oortjes aansluiten op de gehuurde ontvangers was ik gewoon de oortjes van de verhuurfirma aan het gebruiken om te mixen. Dit zal al wel een pak schelen.


Maargoed, m'n punt was dat je eigenlijk door doordacht om te gaan met je monitors al veel decibels kan vermijden, zonder impact te verliezen. In dit voorbeeld: een floormonitor 120dB laten halen heeft geen enkele zin, aangezien de vervorming op dat moment een goter probleem is dan het omgevingsgeluid. Dat omgevingsgeluid is trouwens ook muziek. Dus in plaats van het te overstemmen kan je in sommige gevallen gewoon een 'backfill' plaatsen, desnoods met een eigen mix? Op voorwaarde dat de zaalreflecties leefbaar blijven.

Nu goed: in ears zullen alleszinds de meest verstandige keuze zijn voor je gehoor. Dus, showband, blijf bij je keuze! Alleen heb ik als DJ die optie niet (ik moet voorbeluisteren, weet je wel), dus probeer ik met monitorplaatsing vanalles uit zodat ik die monitor niet op standje oorlog moet zetten om nog direct geluid van reflectie te kunnen onderscheiden. En draai of keer het: een floormonitor is gewoon 1 reflectie meer creëren...

----------


## RenéE

> Nu goed: in ears zullen alleszinds de meest verstandige keuze zijn voor je gehoor. Dus, showband, blijf bij je keuze! Alleen heb ik als DJ die optie niet (ik moet voorbeluisteren, weet je wel), dus probeer ik met monitorplaatsing vanalles uit zodat ik die monitor niet op standje oorlog moet zetten om nog direct geluid van reflectie te kunnen onderscheiden. En draai of keer het: een floormonitor is gewoon 1 reflectie meer creëren...



Hmm, volgens mij draait Laidback Luke al geruime tijd naar volle tevredenheid met inear's. :Wink:

----------


## Poelmans

> Hmm, volgens mij draait Laidback Luke al geruime tijd naar volle tevredenheid met inear's.



Misschien live sets... DJ sets toch niet hoor  :Wink: 

Enfin, het kan hoor, maar dan moet je op veel DJ mixers al kunstgrepen uithalen, zodat je je mixbus op de PFL kan horen (in tegenstelling tot live mixers, hoor je bij 90% van de DJ mixers niets indien er geen PFL geselecteerd is. Bij live mixers kan je dan je master afluisteren). En dan nog zou het serieus 'raar' werken zijn. Het is in ieder geval de eerste keer dat ik hoor dat een DJ effectief DJ sets in-ear neer zet.

----------


## jadjong

> Misschien live sets... DJ sets toch niet hoor 
> 
> Enfin, het kan hoor, maar dan moet je op veel DJ mixers al kunstgrepen uithalen, zodat je je mixbus op de PFL kan horen (in tegenstelling tot live mixers, hoor je bij 90% van de DJ mixers niets indien er geen PFL geselecteerd is. Bij live mixers kan je dan je master afluisteren). En dan nog zou het serieus 'raar' werken zijn. Het is in ieder geval de eerste keer dat ik hoor dat een DJ effectief DJ sets in-ear neer zet.





Verder hebben de meeste mixers (A&H, Pio) een master PFL. Dus cuen enkel met het kanaal, inmixen met de master. Dat het raar werken is ben ik met je eens, maar het went vanzelf, enige nadeel is de relatief korte draad bij de meeste oortjes waardoor er wel eens een mixer achter je aan komt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

Heel veel DJ mixers hebben een 'mixing' optie waarbij je je cue met de master kan mixen op je afluistering.
Mijn budget JB Beat6 heeft dat en de bijvoorbeeld een DJM800 ook (boven de 'level' potmeter die weer boven de jack zit, linksonder dus).

----------


## Poelmans

Straf, weer iets bijgeleerd  :Wink: 

Nu, over de mixer: ik weet dat Pioneer dat heeft. A&H heeft dat geloof ik niet (volgende gig eens proberen, mix nochans dikwijls op een Xone 3D  :Confused: )

Maar een mixer die in België zowat in elke danscafé, en bij elke verhuurfirma opduikt is de Rodec MX180MKIII. Die heeft welliswaar een split functie, maar je kan dus je master enkel op je linkeroortje laten horen. En terwijl ik naar een verhuurfirma wel een tech rider kan sturen, kan ik dat in een danscafé helaas niet  :Wink: 

Maargoed, ik denk dat we hier wat te zwaar naar het drive-inn forum aan het neigen zijn  :Wink:  Laten we het houden op: het is mogelijk, maar niet bij elke mixer  :Wink:  Wat doe je trouwens met je audience mics op een DJ mixer?  :Big Grin:  Een gat in de markt zo lijkt mij: de in-ear-DJ-mixer! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

